# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Wypadł stały ząb - co teraz?

## kudi

Witam,
właśnie dzisiaj wypadł mi stały ząb - jest to górna czwórka, która była 'załatwiona' przez stomatologa, który ją tam powiercił i wypełnił, że po kilku latach ząb się ruszał. Byłem dwa miesiące temu u stomatologa - wtedy ząb zaczynał się ruszać. Dentysta stwierdził, że trzeba czekać aż wyleci, bo nic się z nim nie da zrobić. Teraz wyleciał..
Nie muszę chyba pisać, że źle to wygląda - uśmiech nie jest pełny, brak zęba obniża moją samoocenę i samopoczucie. 

Teraz pozostaje mi wstawić implant? Nie ukrywam, że nie stać mnie, aby zapłacić ok 2 tys. złoty. Czy istnieją tańsze metody? A może zna ktoś zakład stomatologiczny gdzie można przeprowadzić taki zabieg za ok tysiąc złoty?

Bardzo proszę o pomoc :<

----------


## weronnik

a proteza?! chyba jest to nieco tańsza opcja...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź.

Na jakiej zasadzie działa proteza? Bo domyślam się, że będzie się ja dało wyciągać - przy jedzeniu nie będzie wypadać? Jaka może być cena takiej protezy? 

Może jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązania?

----------


## kordent

Niestety trudno o trwałe i dobre rozwiązanie twojego problemu za 1000 zł.  Oczywiście najlepsze i najtrwalsze wyjście to implant, którego koszt to ok. 4000 zł, drugie wyjście to most, ale to tez ok. 3000 zł i trzeba spiłować  2 prawdopodobnie zdrowe zęby, żeby móc założyć na nie korony, które będą trzymać czwórkę. Takim czasowym rozwiązaniem, np. na czas poprawy finansów może być mini proteza , która kosztuje 300-400 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://www.kobieta.pl/zdrowie/medycy...a-czy-implant/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odświeżam temat. Zdecydowanie można taniej, bo implant może być zbudowany na własnym korzeniu. Jeśli ząb był leczony kanałowo, był bardzo zniszczony, a jego obumarcie tylko osłabiło, to może się wyłamać przy nagryzaniu twardego. Koszt to około 200zł (wkład korzenno-koronowy ze stali stomatologicznej)+około 600zł porcelanowa korona, która mocowana jest na drugiej wizycie na wcześniej zamocowanym w kanale wkładzie. 
Dodatkowe leczenie kanałowe może być potrzebne ale nie musi być, jeśli ząb był zaleczony tak wcześniej.

----------


## zegarynka16

Implant to bardzo dobra inwestycja, koszta zazwyczaj się opłacają, bo implant jest bardzo trwałą rzeczą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest udać się do dobrej kliniki, która wstawi nowy ząb. Moja mama skorzystała z usług kliniki Dental Nobile Clinic. W miejsce starego zęba wstawili jej implant. Kompletnie nie widać różnicy. Mama jest bardzo zadowolona z ich pracy.

----------


## nimeczka

Przy uzupełnieniu stałego zęba to moim zdaniem jedyne rozwiązanie to implant, ja też uzupełniałam braki uzębiania w eurodental, robiłam u nich implant wyszło super, ząb wygląda jak mój własny, cenowo wyszło super, a do tego poziom usług jest na wysokim poziomie.

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Polecam skonsultować u dr Adama Balczynskiego , najlepszy implantolog w mieście. Chodze do niego w Krakowie, do kliniki na placu Szczepańskim, ale podobno przyjmuje jeszcze gdzieś w Warszawie. Świetny człowiek i dentysta!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem tak, implant to super sprawa, bo jest to trwałe rozwiązanie i jak raz wstawisz, to już się tym ie przejmujesz. Dodatkowo warto wiedzieć, że jak nic nie zrobisz, to reszta zębów zacznie się rozchodzić. Ja implant zęba robiłam w  Dental House w Łukowie i bardzo serdecznie ich polecam. Cena wcale nie odstrasza, a dentyści super sobie z tym zadaniem poradzili. Mój nowy ząb wygląda tak jak powinien, jest bardzo naturalny, nic nie czuję, nie uwiera, ani nic takiego, naprawdę warto skorzystać z ich oferty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o usługi dentystyczne to we Wrocławiu warto zgłosić się do gabinetu stomatologicznego Maxdent. Spodoba wam się tam, mają tam dobrych lekarzy i rozsądne ceny, nie czeka się też długo na umówienie wizyty.

----------


## Vitta

no jak pójdziesz do dentysty to pewnie zaradzi...ja miałam taką sytuację z paroma zębami ale w Centrum Demed doskonale mi pomogli i zaradzili na wypadające zęby! rewelacja!

----------


## KarolinaBass

Polecam gabinet B2 Dental Clinic. Na pewno uzyskasz tam skuteczną pomoc.

----------

